# Trailer for the new Iron Man movie is online now



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Another Marvel Comics movies is ready to hit the big screen.Iron Man is scheduled to hit theaters on 05/02/2008.The music/soundtrack for this movie sounds like it will rock too.  Robert Downey,Jr. is in the title role of Tony Stark/Iron Man and it looks like he has done a good job with the role after seeing the preview.Here is the link for the trailer. http://www.apple.com/trailers/paramount/ironman/large_trailer.html You will need QuickTime Player to view the trailer.


----------



## countysky (Aug 27, 2007)

That movie looks bad ass! I had my doubts if they could make a good Iron Man movie, but it looks pretty sweet. And Robert Downey Jr. as Tony Stark is a stroke of genius! I can't wait to see this thing.

Countysky
satellite internet


----------



## jwebb1970 (Oct 3, 2007)

The trailer is also an "easter egg" on the TRANSFORMERS HD DVD.

Disc 1 (movie). Let end credits roll (can FF to the end if you like). When film ends, a new menu pops up on screen. 2 TF-related bits (teaser trailer & web-features promo) + prompt for IRON MAN trailer (in HD, no less!)

Looks pretty cool!


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

I didn't figure they would do Iron Man justice, but the trailer looks good and they look like they are sticking to the storyline somewhat. I absolutely can't stand Robert Downey Jr, but he looks the part of Tony Stark and I think they nailed the Iron Man suit from what I've seen. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

http://link.brightcove.com/services/link/bcpid1388782857/bctid/1442372066


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

Looks interesting. Hopefully it will be good. These comic-based movies are either hit or miss with me.....a lot of them being "miss".

This looks like it has potential to not be a miss though. We'll see.... :grin:


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

There was a VERY short trailer available on the PS3 network thing - it did not look that interesting there. Perhaps I need to look at the newer trailers...


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

New pics have been posted at the following link.
http://movies.yahoo.com/slideshows/generic/ironmanbig.html
3 trailers are available at the following link.
http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/1808411893/video/6809551


----------



## Tatiana (Jan 8, 2008)

Trailer looks good. I like it


----------



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

agreed...go Iron man...gonna be big weekend there with GTA4 coming out too...might not see my girlfriend at all...even better if i could win this


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

BobbySteelz said:


> agreed...go Iron man...gonna be big weekend there with GTA4 coming out too...might not see my girlfriend at all...even better if i could win this


I won't be able to sleep for days with all that's happening that week! GTAIV coming out, Iron Man and the Kentucky Oaks on Friday and the Kentucky Derby on Saturday!


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

20 pic photo gallery of the London premiere of Iron Man,4/24/08.

http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/rc_ironmanukpremiere.html


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Its up for pre order at Amazon.de for those so inclined as to order it. Concorde appears to be a region free studio as well. Its getting an October 1 release in Germany on Blu Ray.


----------

